# GAS POWERED ICE CREAM MAKER



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 11, 2017)

MY FIRST GAS POWERED ICE CREAM MAKER WAS A BIG MACHINE WITH A 
1915 SPOTLESS HIT-N-MISS MOTOR THAT DROVE TWO 5 GALLON WHITE MOUNTAIN FREEZERS 
BACK TO BACK WITH A FLATBELT AND SPLIT DIFFERENTIAL DRIVE .  




WE MADE ICE CREAM AT FESTIVALS FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS BUT I ENDED UP SELLING IT . 

I MISS MAKING ICE CREAM SO I DECIDED TO BUILD A TABLE TOP VERSION AS ONE OF MY WINTER PROJECTS . 

THIS ONE HAS A 6 QUART WHITE MOUNTAIN FREEZER RUN BY A 1947 BRIGGS WMB ENGINE . 
THE WMB WAS DESIGNED FOR USE ON A WASHING MACHINE . 

THE KICK START , HORIZONTAL SHAFT AND V-BELT DRIVE MAKE IT A GOOD CHOICE FOR 
RUNNING A FREEZER . THE JACK SHAFT WILL STEP THE SPEED DOWN TO ABOUT 60rpm .


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 12, 2017)

MMM exhaust flavored! 
LOL
Mark S.


----------



## tweinke (Mar 12, 2017)

I remember making ice cream with my Grandparents, yum! Tried a couple times and never had the same results. Grandpa used a big old electric drill with the side handle set over one of his shed door pins ( kept door from blowing out at the bottom) and we just had to stand there and watch. Miss those days.


----------



## kvt (Mar 12, 2017)

Watched one that used an old hit n miss engine a few year ago at a deal the put on for wounded warriors each year.   it was a small thing compared to what you pictured.   But it worked and was fun to see


----------



## rzbill (Mar 14, 2017)

Neat stuff.  There is a gent that frequents the apple festival in Hendersonville NC and the WNC fair in Asheville with a hit/miss engine driven ice cream maker.  He makes apple flavored ice cream.  I know it sounds odd but honestly it is quite good. I look for his booth and family at both events.


----------



## dulltool17 (Mar 14, 2017)

Very neat!  Had a 3Hp John Deere Hit-n-miss and also a Maytag motor.  Great application for both!


----------

